# trouble downloading pics



## whosyerdaddy (Feb 26, 2005)

Having trouble getting my driver to come up on my puter to load my pics.    Ive tried charging the batts.  but doesn't help    might need a new cable?   anyone have any suggestions?????


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey John, are you having trouble getting pics from the camera to the computer or the computer to the web site..?  If from the camera to the computer, and the computer doesn't automatically see the camera when you plug it in, try re-loading the disk that came with the camera, if still no go then try a new cable, if not that then you may have more serious problems.. Try the camera on someone elses computer before you give up on it though..

 Hope this helps, I cant wait to see some pictures from a seasoned vet like you!!

 BOB


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 2, 2005)

oldshoe4u      ive tried rerunning the disc didnt help   probably gonna have to get a new cable   thatal be about 18 bucks   seems like it never ends with these crazy puter boxes   thanx for uer advice   i'll try it on another puter        whosyerdaddy!!!


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 2, 2005)

Good luck!  I'm no computer pro but if there's anything else I can help with don't hesitate to ask.. I'm looking forward to seeing some of your pictures!![]


----------



## diggerjeff (Mar 2, 2005)

try downloading  "picasa2" from google . it is a free program that manages your pictures. it has a built in driver for aquiring pics from your camera. if your camera still wont export pics than the problem is likely a cable or the camera.


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanx Jeff.   That sounds like a good idea.   I'll try that site and keep u posted.


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 4, 2005)

Jeff,    I down loaded the site u mentioned.  a cool site i like it.   still won't accept my pics though.  gess im gonna have to get a new cable.  thanx again fer the site.


----------



## shawnd11 (Mar 14, 2005)

You may just need to update your drivers. Check on the web for the latest version.


----------

